# Problems building an OBS source plugin...



## mediawiz (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm trying to create an a new "source" plugin/extension for OBS Studio.  I have read the documentation on writing plugins, and have also found an example of an OBS source.  Writing the plugin seemed pretty straight forward.  However, I have had a lot of trouble running the build operation for that plugin.

I found documentation on how to build OBS (and I'm guessing by extension build a plugin) here:
https://obsproject.com/wiki/install-instructions#windows-build-directions
And alto here:
https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/wiki/Install-Instructions

However, after doing everything (all steps referenced) in the documentation, I still can't run a complete build operation.

I do understand that a current build of CMake has to be properly installed, and that has to be used to build the code.  (This is new to me.  I have always used IDEs.) 
I also downloaded and created library source folders for the following in an attempt to get the code to build:
- the entire OBS project source code from the GitHub repository
- QT5, which was downloaded from here
- FFMpeg (latest source)
- X264 (latest source)
- CURL (latest source)

After doing all of this, I have still been encountering the following errors (among others) during the build process:
- Unable to locate "FindLibobs.cmake"
- Unable to locate "FindQt5.cmake"
- The package name passed to `find_package_handle_standard_args` (Libobs) does not match the name of the calling package (LibObs)
- OBS_FRONTEND_LIB NOTFOUND
- Package QtCore was not found in the pkg-config search path
- No package 'QtCore' found

It would be very helpful if someone would create a document that details all steps needed to create an OBS plugin and run the build operation, or at least go through the existing doc (listed above) and updated it so it includes ALL needed steps.


----------



## mediawiz (Oct 22, 2020)

Also, in multiple OBS sub projects that I have tried to build, I have encountered the following error:
- Libobs_DIR NOTFOUND

Could not find a package configuration file provided by "Libobs" with any
of the following names:

LibobsConfig.cmake
    libobs-config.cmake


----------



## mediawiz (Oct 22, 2020)

More errors...


OBS_VERSION: 0.0.1

Failed parsing FFmpeg avcodec version

Failed parsing FFmpeg avdevice version

Failed parsing FFmpeg avutil version

Failed parsing FFmpeg avformat version

Luajit support not found.

CMake Warning (dev) at C:/Program Files/CMake/share/cmake-3.18/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:273 (message):
The package name passed to `find_package_handle_standard_args` (Python)
does not match the name of the calling package (PythonDeps). This can lead
to problems in calling code that expects `find_package` result variables
(e.g., `_FOUND`) to follow a certain pattern.
Call Stack (most recent call first):
cmake/Modules/FindPythonDeps.cmake:61 (find_package_handle_standard_args)
deps/obs-scripting/CMakeLists.txt:47 (find_package)
This warning is for project developers. Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

Could NOT find Python (missing: PYTHON_LIB PYTHON_INCLUDE_DIR)

Python support not found.

Scripting: SWIG not found; scripting disabled

Jansson >=2.5 not found, building bundled version

C compiler: MSVC

Failed parsing FFmpeg avformat version

Failed parsing FFmpeg avutil version

Failed parsing FFmpeg avcodec version

CMake Error at C:/Program Files/CMake/share/cmake-3.18/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:165 (message):
Could NOT find FFmpeg (missing: swscale swresample) (found version
"unknown")
Call Stack (most recent call first):
C:/Program Files/CMake/share/cmake-3.18/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:458 (_FPHSA_FAILURE_MESSAGE)
cmake/Modules/FindFFmpeg.cmake:151 (find_package_handle_standard_args)
libobs/CMakeLists.txt:5 (find_package)


Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!

See also "D:/Dev/X-platform/OpenSource/obs-studio/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".

See also "D:/Dev/X-platform/OpenSource/obs-studio/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeError.log".


----------

